# heard some gobbles and saw a strutter!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

scouted salt fork a little today! didn't hear the birds off the roost but I heard one at 8:15 sound off after I called and a hen started cutting back so I stopped and got behind a tree the hen walked 15 yards away and the gobbler was 10 yards back from her and walked the same way she did strutting the whole time! I was walking out and thought I heard one so I called and he rang out about 100 yards away so I walked way out and around and got out of there! good to hear a couple! that bird I saw was real pretty too! wont be long!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

saw them chasen eachother around out side my window


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it is illegal to call turkeys right now. So be careful. I always bring my calls along when I scout as well.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hey peple of the perch..... you need some help getting those turkeys away from your window just send me a pm... i would be more than happy to help you out! 

how is it illegal to call turkey's this time of year! not like I am carrying a gun! I don't want to call them in anyway.... kinda sucked that it happened too many things can go wrong I got greedy and wanted to hear him gobble again and then it was too late that hen was coming! but I don't know where you would get that it is illegal to call to a turkey right now! let me know if you have documentation!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

we hunt on my neighbors property and he doesnt want us using a gun. this is the first spring turky hunting i am doing on his property.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I heard some gobbling this past weekend also. 

I don't believe it is illegal to call before season in Ohio, though some states it is.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im gettingready think ill finally get one this year lol


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

I was out behind my house awhile ago and heard a hen yelpin down in the woods and a tom answering her. Man she has him fired up


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that'll be me this weekend during the youth hunt with my eligible buddy! I will be that hen and the answering my buddy will be doing will be with a 3-1/2 in. #6 shot!


----------

